# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction

## Maureen 53

Hi I am a teacher and use excel a lot. I want to learn new things about excel that will make my job easier. I use a Mac so sometimes it is a little different. :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

welcome to the forum, Maureen, you will be able to learn plenty here, the contibutors are all friendly and helpful

If you have any specific questions, feel free to post them here, some1 will help you  :Smilie:

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Maureen,

Welcome to the forum. Feel free to query and help any1 over here.


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

